# Help me choose a good Dressage stallion



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You can never go wrong with Sandro, Donnerhall, Weltmeyer and Bolero.
I would, if I was you, try to see foals. They are the proof of a good stallion.
you don't mention the pedigree of the mare. From what I see she could use some improvement. Shoulder is the most needy. And she could also use a little "pretty".
She pushes nicely from behind, but the freedom of movement in the shoulder is not there. 
I liked Sarkozy, although Denario seems to have the better movement.
Keep in mind that the stallion gives max 50% to the foal, so he can't do wonders. I'd also look on the mare's pedigree if there are any common ancestors. 

And, keep in mind that there are many young horses already in this world, maybe for less money a home bred foal would cost. And, don't forget, nobody knows what the future will bring, so if you decide to breed, please breed the best you can afford, a foal that is marketable, should the need arise.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I love Amoureux...he's quite handsome and a dressage stallion. Price is very nice and affordable as well. I'm from the USA so not quite sure how the exchange rate works but I think he's in your range. And he has 4 white feet

Amoureux - Homozygous Black Dressage Stallion at stud UK Saros Van 't Gestelhof x Krack C

Another nice stallion who would guarantee you a tobiano foal. He was never shown due to an injury but has nice dressage lines along with other disciplines. 

Solaris Buenno Homozygous coloured warmblood stallion at stud in the UK Scotland

Here is a beautiful cremello warmblood stallion by the same breeder. 

McJonnas - Cremello Warmblood Stallion at stud Scotland UK


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like the stallion Quaterback, I've seen some absolutely amazing horses from him this year. I know he is a bit over your price, but are there any sons of his that are available for you?

I would look at a stallion with Donnerhall or Sandro Hit blood, those two are really exceptional stallions. 

I have seen some really nice horses from Johnson, but he has Jazz blood in him... they tend to be a bit hot.

Lingh (Edward Gal used to ride this stallion.) is another nice stallion, my barn owner has a yearling out of this stallion and she is the sweetest thing ever. So easy to handle, moves great and is very pretty.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry about that empty post earlier, I'm still getting to know my new phone, lol.

Thanks for all the info, I really really appreciate that  the mare is an andalusian cross. Sire is pure andy and Dam is a mix between a orlov stallion and a local warmblood breed. 

I think I have to do a lot of research before deciding on anything for sure. As I heard that the mare has a weak shoulder, I should probably find a stallion that would help that a bit.

Amoureux is just stunning, I just get goosebumps when I see socks on good dressage horses. I love Solaris Buenno too - though, I'm not entirely sure how I feel about a tobiano warmblood. I guess I'm used to seeing them in more classical colors :lol:
Do you think, if I were to choose Amoureux, it would be a good match with this mare -conformation wise?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I know you dont want negative here but if your friend is so devoted to this mare have you considered how you - and she - will feel if anything goes wrong and the mare dies?
Foaling isn't always straightforward
By the time you've paid for a top class stallion, all the related vet fees and insurance, the cost of keeping the foal until its old enough to break you could have saved enough money to go out and buy your dream youngster without all the stress, hassle and risks


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Not weak...too straight. Now hearing about half Andy...they go up with the knees, only the "newer" andalusians are bred for more reach. The Orlow should give nice trot, since it is a trotting breed. 
I'd go for a stallion with very good trot, a pretty head too. With Hannover lines the "pretty" should come. 
I'd be careful with the white socks, tho...if they're not even, judges might punish you for uneven gaits.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you wanting something that is amature friendly? If so, I'd steer clear of the Sandro and Jazz lines, they are well known for throwing very hot horses - yes they are spectacular, but I personally wouldn't have one in my paddock. 

Being an andy cross, I'd be inclined to look towards more 'modern' type stallions, a little lighter bone, open shoulders, swinging backs. 
I love D line stallions, generally great temperaments and very good horses - Germany's whole Olympic Dressage team was comprised of Donnerhall's. 

Also consider your riding ability. Do you want a horse with huge, flashy paces? Not many people can ride them. I selected my youngster specifically because his sire is known to throw three beautiful, but very ridable paces. No point having a super flash mover if you can't do anything with those paces. 
Another thing to look at with paces, is that a lot of the Young Horse winners in Europe don't make it to Grand Prix. Those huge paces are **** near impossible to collect and manouver.


----------



## wangjordans (Sep 11, 2012)

I often read your post, I just thought I would say to keep the good work!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Are you wanting something that is amature friendly? If so, I'd steer clear of the Sandro and Jazz lines, they are well known for throwing very hot horses - yes they are spectacular, but I personally wouldn't have one in my paddock.
> 
> Being an andy cross, I'd be inclined to look towards more 'modern' type stallions, a little lighter bone, open shoulders, swinging backs.
> I love D line stallions, generally great temperaments and very good horses - Germany's whole Olympic Dressage team was comprised of Donnerhall's.
> ...


 Its yet another example of how some people get fixated with one feature of a horse - in this instance they look at that what the front legs are doing, see this huge sweeping elongated stride and totally ignore the weak back end. These horses are almost physically incapable of shortening their stride and collecting


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I disagree about the young horse comments. Many of them start breeding before they can make it to be at GP.
Rotspon, my horses sire, who has thrown many premium mares and celle stallions, and my own horse who is winning at CDIs, is barely at the equivalent of 4th level.
Also at the Olympics this year, I can remember at least 2 of the German team horses from the young horse championships a few years ago.
So no, young horse championships do work to improve the breeding stock. Its usually those with horses not quality enough to excel and/or not break down in the work that protest the tests and championships so harshly.

Some stallions I like are Rotspon, if you are looking for a smaller horse with chrome. Come Back II is a jumper stallion, but is throwing great dressage horses with an ample amount of power. Dancier is a lesser known Donnerhall son who throws type, but not much white. I've also heard that Quarterbacks, along with their movement, have great rideability, but have never ridden one.
A good place to go look is at the Hannoverian celle as they have a good selection of stallions, and Hannoverians, particularly Donnerhall lines, are doing very well internationally. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Anebel, of course there's the exceptions. I loved Damon Hill as a young horse and now as a Grand Prix horse.

But - look at the rider's on them. 
A horse with enormous, flashy paces is so, SO hard to collect. We're not all 6 foot tall with long legs, short bodies and riding professionally on 6-12 horses per day, with a trainer on the ground at all times  

For the average rider, it is a much safer bet to go something with less exhuberant paces, learn to ride it, get to FEI and once confident and capeable there, try something with bigger paces. Trying to learn the FEI work on a huge moving beast, even that is already trained to PSG-GP, is a daunting task.
I don't know about you, but I do not consider myself even nearly capeable enough to take a young, huge, ridiculously big moving horse, from breaker to Grand Prix. I'm much more content on smaller moving, compact types. 
There are a few young riders around here that go out and buy a really flash youngster, get it around prelim with great scores, novice and elementary even. But then they disapear off the map as soon as the horse is pointed out of Novice/Elem. 
Very few of the high scoring young horses in Australia get to even adv/PSG. Probably, some more of them have the ability, but the riders can't get them there.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

But that not the fault of the horse or that the horse is incapable of the GP. It's the training of the riders, or lacktherof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Depends on the case. 
Again, some of those horses have such ridiculously huge paces, that they find the collected work extremely difficult. Get an equally ridiculously talented rider on such horses and maybe you'll get lucky, but I don't think the OP is an Edward Gal the second - no offence intended OP, none of us are!!!!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Hehe, no offence taken, I'm not near Edward Gal, but ofcourse I do have my own dreams to make true. 



> Also consider your riding ability. Do you want a horse with huge, flashy paces? Not many people can ride them. I selected my youngster specifically because his sire is known to throw three beautiful, but very ridable paces. No point having a super flash mover if you can't do anything with those paces.


I was actually considering continuing the andy line and choosing a modern-ish andalusian stallion, as they are super comfortable to ride. That was just a thought. It would be easier to ride a comfy horse, sure, but I have managed with warmbloods so far. Don't know about the huge HUGE movers tough.. Still, possibly I would still like to get a rather rideable horse 

Everything is still very open, I haven't decided on the stallion yet. Still doing my research, gathering opinions, weighing every down and upside..
Though, I'm starting to like the idea of Rotspon, too. I like his presence, his trot, the fact that he isn't very big and his looks overall. 
If I were to choose Rotspon, should I use him directly or a stallion sired by him? Why I'm asking is because I've stumbled across this stallion - 



. 
He seems, well, rather hot IMO? But not too crazy..I guess that might be because he should be fairly young in he video.. Maybe someone smarter than me could point out his flaws? 

Meanwhile, I've also been searching websites and can't find if Rotspons semen could be ordered frozen or not..? I can only find places where natural breeding is offered. 


But really a big thanks to everyone for giving me some really good advice! If you have anything else you want to add go right ahead


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse is a Rotspon, he was a frozen baby, you'll want to contact the celle directly about that. His trot is awful haha, walk and canter are definitely his best gaits, and those in his progeny. To learn to sit my horses trot I literally glued myself into the tack.

If that stallion gets gelded and imported to North America its because I've robbed a bank. That's my dream breeding right there and looks like a lovely guy.

If you want to breed Andy, definitely contact the PRE studbook in Spain about what you'd be allowed to do. They really don't take kindly to crosses and would likely not allow any of their studs to cover your mare if she is a cross. Many of the American registries don't care (and are the ones producing a more "warmblood" type) so to go that route I'd be contacting them. Also if I'm not mistaken, PRE only accepts live cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, I really like this guy
Not going into too much detail about conformation, I like the way he moves....very nice walk, free in the shoulder trotting out, nice length of neck, pretty........nice
and I don't think he's hot, look how relaxed he does the free jumping.


----------

